# Cape Town Meet - CBC Brewery, 12 December



## Wyvern

A few people I have spoken to all over, showed some interest to just get together and have a beer and vape and some good food. So I organised a mini meet (No official sponsors or anything involved - this is so I can put faces to some names, find tips on building coils and how the heck do some of you vape such hot temps!?!?!?!)

Ok so we are meeting up at Barley and Biltong at the Spice Route
I will book a table outside in their smoking are for us, the table will be under my name Angie.

Lets make it for 12:30 That way we have loads of time and can have a laugh. Families and kids are welcome as well 

If you are interested please join us for a bit of fun and lets see if we can fog up Paarl?

[rsvp=16861]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Andre 1
blujeenz 1
Flo 1
KB_314 1
Nimatek 1
Ohmen 1
Oupa 2
phanatik 1
wiesbang 1
Wyvern 1
ZoemDoef 2

Total: 13


----------



## Rob Fisher

Now I have FOMO... I love the Spice Route and everything around it! Wish I could be with you guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PutRid

Dammit... that timing.


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @Wyvern 
I have added a RSVP button for you

Enjoy the meet and take some photos!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Lol thanks @Silver! And @PutRid I can probably promise this is the first of many. I still find it extremely ironic that I love organizing these things but am shy irl! I have to admit tho I do find that I make the best friends this way. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen

@Wyvern I will join in on the festivities.

It's always nice to put a face to a name.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

yay welcome to my madness!


----------



## Paulie

Great Stuff and Goodluck with the Meet! I wish i could come cause the last meet in CPT was a blast!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

Well we will make a plan when you guys visit  (There is always a reason to go out for a beer )

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## wiesbang

There like bear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

This sounds awesome, always wanted to go to CBC and would be great meeting all of you.

Angie, any idea if there is a kiddies play area?


----------



## Andre

PoloGirl said:


> There like bear!





ShaneW said:


> This sounds awesome, always wanted to go to CBC and would be great meeting all of you.
> 
> Angie, any idea if there is a kiddies play area?


Remember to RSVP in the first post please.


----------



## ShaneW

Andre said:


> Remember to RSVP in the first post please.



My RSVP will unfortunately depend on the availability of kiddies facilities, can't seem to find the answer online so was wondering if anyone had been there and can confirm


----------



## wiesbang

Andre said:


> Remember to RSVP in the first post please.


How do i do it from Tapatalk?


----------



## Silver

ShaneW said:


> My RSVP will unfortunately depend on the availability of kiddies facilities, can't seem to find the answer online so was wondering if anyone had been there and can confirm



Hi @ShaneW , dont worry, @Wyvern has been there a few times before and will be able to advise you when she gets online again


----------



## Silver

PoloGirl said:


> How do i do it from Tapatalk?



Sorry @PoloGirl 
The RSVP functionality doesnt work on Tapatalk
You will need to log on with a normal browser (cell, tablet or PC) and then you can click on the RSVP button

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

There isn't a proper play area but as long as you bring along Frisbee and balls there are huge lawns for them to play on. They might have added in a kids play area and I will call them to check. 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314

A CT mini meet (the first day after work finishes) sounds great! Nice one @Wyvern count me in

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek

If i remember correctly they have a nice area next to the tables for kids to play. I know they have done a lot of renovations over the last few months but the whole area at spice route is aimed at family outing days so i am sure you will be covered.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

Ok official word from Spice Route - There is a play area close to La Grapperia. 

For those who want to bring the family - unfortunately tho it is out of sight so for very young kids not a great idea. @ShaneW

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phanatik

Wyvern said:


> Ok official word from Spice Route - There is a play area close to La Grapperia.
> 
> For those who want to bring the family - unfortunately tho it is out of sight so for very young kids not a great idea. @ShaneW



Just about to say that there's a play area at La Grapperia...

Do they still have those deck/lounge chairs on the lawn? those would be great to chill on if we're not too many, and then in view of any kiddies for the parentals?


----------



## Wyvern

The problem is at the pizza place they dont let me make such a big booking. Plus no vaping - that is what I was told by the person I spoke to. At least at Barley and Biltong we are sitting outside under the shading and there is grass near where we will be seated. I have a 20 place booking so far. And we are about 18 people already


----------



## Oupa

Nice one! Love the venue! Wife and I will be there... nice change to just chill and not sell on the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Oupa said:


> Nice one! Love the venue! Wife and I will be there... nice change to just chill and not sell on the day


Exactly! That is the idea behind this - just a relaxed day of talking k@k and playing with other peoples mods  (this is so I can decide if I want to get a dripper or the aromamizer) Also maybe some one can tell me what I am doing wrong with my evic mini


----------



## Oupa

... and killing a few craft beers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wyvern

Oupa said:


> ... and killing a few craft beers!


Nope no killing of beer! Don't waste it! (plus I can't drink as many beers as I would love too = heartburn se moses after the last time we where there - but then again having a draft of each wasnt a great idea either I suspect )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phanatik

Oupa said:


> ... and killing a few craft beers!


Maybe do a juice and beer pairing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wiesbang

Wyvern said:


> Nope no killing of beer! Don't waste it! (plus I can't drink as many beers as I would love too = heartburn se moses after the last time we where there - but then again having a draft of each wasnt a great idea either I suspect )


I will bring you some Nexiam to sort that out  
I will probably need a driver if there is beer involved...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW

Wyvern said:


> Ok official word from Spice Route - There is a play area close to La Grapperia.
> 
> For those who want to bring the family - unfortunately tho it is out of sight so for very young kids not a great idea. @ShaneW



Thanks so much...


----------



## Wyvern

ShaneW said:


> Thanks so much...


If everyone is ok with it, I can change the venue to a kid very friendly one, I just need to confirm that they can take a big group.


----------



## wiesbang

I will be bringing a smoker with. Will leave it to you guys to convince him to change lol


----------



## ShaneW

Wyvern said:


> If everyone is ok with it, I can change the venue to a kid very friendly one, I just need to confirm that they can take a big group.



Thanks for the offer but not necessary  will try be there either way

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flo

sounds like fun  Just to confirm this is spice route in franshoek?


----------



## Wyvern

Flo said:


> sounds like fun  Just to confirm this is spice route in franshoek?


It is just before Paarl right next door to Fairview - its about 800m up the road from Fairview


----------



## Andre



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern

Just a last reminder people I will be there, just look for the table with people vaping or ask for Angie - table is booked under my name and it will be awesome to meet some of you amazing people


----------



## Wyvern

Also here is the menu

And no I will not take any beer schnapps shots - once was enough

http://www.spiceroute.co.za/wp-content/uploads/Barley_Biltong_20_Nov.pdf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink

well done @Wyvern for arranging this
Vape meets are awesome. Take loads of pics and just for the fun of it do a mini cloud blowing comp. Winner gets a free beer or something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

Hehehe I love organising meets so yea  Its my job on other forums 

So I figured I would drag everyone here and from vapehaven together - so that I can get coil building and wicking lessons for freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## wiesbang

I am bringing those tiny bottles and stealing samples from erryone muhaha


----------



## Silver

Wyvern said:


> Hehehe I love organising meets so yea  Its my job on other forums
> 
> So I figured I would drag everyone here and from vapehaven together - so that I can get coil building and wicking lessons for freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Great stuff @Wyvern 
You guys are going to have a great time! So beautiful there I wish I could join you
But will have to be another time

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

wiesbang said:


> I am bringing those tiny bottles and stealing samples from erryone muhaha



Spiking my tank with pure menthol, enjoy hehehe

On the bright side , you probably wont get the flu for like 30 years or so.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Ohhhhhhh yay @blujeenz! Im happy you are joining us! This is turning into a great day! @Silver - when you come visit the Cape just give me a week's warning and we will all be there - but you have to bring the bells to wear! (I once said with bells on, got dared, wore 20 bells sown into my clothing for the whole day at a meet - NEVER again)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz

Wyvern said:


> Ohhhhhhh yay @blujeenz! Im happy you are joining us! This is turning into a great day! @Silver - when you come visit the Cape just give me a week's warning and we will all be there - but you have to bring the bells to wear! (I once said with bells on, got dared, wore 20 bells sown into my clothing for the whole day at a meet - NEVER again)


Thanks, feel like VIP. 
I wasnt planning to, 6 stiches for a molar extraction and that sideshow(Andolex mouth wash removes taste) but things are doing better, just have to carefull and chew slowly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

blujeenz said:


> Thanks, feel like VIP.
> I wasnt planning to, 6 stiches for a molar extraction and that sideshow(Andolex mouth wash removes taste) but things are doing better, just have to carefull and chew slowly.


Hahaha wanna swop? I went in for 6 extractions, I am using cordodyl as my mouth cleaning/antibacterial stuffs. Just got back from my 1 week followup and the dude was like what the heck did you do?!

Apparently my mouth is already at a week two healing stage not a week one. He thinks its the vaping that has helped. I also chew softly and only soft foods, but I am sure we can eat at our own pace on sat


----------



## wiesbang

I hope people are bringing some coil building stuffz. Someone needs to show me how to build coils for my new RDA. And show me what to buy


----------



## blujeenz

Wyvern said:


> Hahaha wanna swop? I went in for 6 extractions, I am using cordodyl as my mouth cleaning/antibacterial stuffs. Just got back from my 1 week followup and the dude was like what the heck did you do?!
> 
> Apparently my mouth is already at a week two healing stage not a week one. He thinks its the vaping that has helped. I also chew softly and only soft foods, but I am sure we can eat at our own pace on sat


That cordodyl is the bomb, according to the doc.
I think Tuesday I packed away the blender, spaghetti bolognaise blended, on a sani with the crusts cut off, simply marvelous. 
I also noticed my high PG ratio juice speeded things up nicely.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz

wiesbang said:


> I hope people are bringing some coil building stuffz. Someone needs to show me how to build coils for my new RDA. And show me what to buy



What RTA is that?
I can at least youtube so long if nobody comes to the party.


----------



## wiesbang

blujeenz said:


> What RTA is that?
> I can at least youtube so long if nobody comes to the party.


Turbo V1 rda.
I am also trying some vids but youtube keeps kicking me out


----------



## Drmzindec

I so badly want to go but saw the post a bit late and made plans for the weekend already. 

There should be a widget for this on the dashboard that shows when people arrange these.

Will definitely do the next one.


----------



## blujeenz

wiesbang said:


> Turbo V1 rda.
> I am also trying some vids but youtube keeps kicking me out


Mostly just reviews which isnt really any help. 
I should have asked *which mod youre using*, that would have been more to the point.


----------



## wiesbang

blujeenz said:


> Mostly just reviews which isnt really any help.
> I should have asked *which mod youre using*, that would have been more to the point.


Istick 30w


----------



## blujeenz

According to http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp 
For the iStick 30W, sweet spot is 1.5 ohms, a compromise for good batt life too.
That would be 11 wraps of #30 gauge on a 2.5mm dia drill per coil, to get 3 ohms each which would work out to 1.5ohm with the 2 coils in parallel.
Im no coil master(stand to correction) but thats what Id do on mine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KB_314

I won't be able to join unfortunately  - Yesterday found out I have to travel to Spain for work this weekend (supposed to be 1st weekend of holidays!!). Really gutted and was so looking forward to this. A year since the last proper CT meet. @Wyvern - well done for arranging this. @Silver - my offer stands any time so please don't be shy to ask

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

KB_314 said:


> I won't be able to join unfortunately  - Yesterday found out I have to travel to Spain for work this weekend (supposed to be 1st weekend of holidays!!). Really gutted and was so looking forward to this. A year since the last proper CT meet. @Wyvern - well done for arranging this. @Silver - my offer stands any time so please don't be shy to ask


Trust me this will be the first of many now that I am here  We will get more next time. But we will miss ya @KB_314

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

Hi @Wyvern 
I will no longer be able to make it, I have been booked for a gig the 12th.


----------



## Wyvern

phanatik said:


> Hi @Wyvern
> I will no longer be able to make it, I have been booked for a gig the 12th.


Ok not a worry thanks for letting me know


----------



## ZoemDoef

My plans did not work out and I will no longer be able to make this


----------



## Andre

wiesbang said:


> I hope people are bringing some coil building stuffz. Someone needs to show me how to build coils for my new RDA. And show me what to buy


I shall bring you some coil building stuff - 27, 28 and 29 g Kanthal, Japanese Cotton, Native Wicks cotton, Kuro coiler set and another coil building jig.

Will bring another Kuro coiler set if anyone is interested.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## wiesbang

You guys are truly awesome! Thanks André

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

Andre said:


> I shall bring you some coil building stuff - 27, 28 and 29 g Kanthal, Japanese Cotton, Native Wicks cotton, Kuro coiler set and another coil building jig.
> 
> Will bring another Kuro coiler set if anyone is interested.


Hi @Andre, how much will it be? Because I am definately interested


----------



## Wyvern

ZoemDoef said:


> My plans did not work out and I will no longer be able to make this


awww We will plan the next one with more notice  So you all can attend!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre

Wyvern said:


> Hi @Andre, how much will it be? Because I am definately interested


No charge, it is all yours. All you need to do is check Google on how to use it - I have no idea!


----------



## Wyvern

Andre said:


> No charge, it is all yours. All you need to do is check Google on how to use it - I have no idea!


Hahaha Thank you so much! This way I can stop getting my brother to make my coils and I can make my own


----------



## wiesbang

Wyvern said:


> Hahaha Thank you so much! This way I can stop getting my brother to make my coils and I can make my own


Coil building party whoop


----------



## wiesbang



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

Oh I am also bringing a few secret samples of juice, and we have another surprise for you guys tomorrow.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Wyvern

Ok so far it is still raining a little in paarl, they have kindly moved us inside for now, but there is a good chance of it clearing up and then we will be outside - unfortunately their indoor area doesnt have a smoking section. So for now we will have to make do unfortunately. Unless someone has an idea


----------



## wiesbang

Bosa Social club in Tyger waterfront? They have that smoking lounge


----------



## Wyvern

I dont want to change the venue just yet - they are phoning me every 30mins to keep me updated - and apparently the rain is almost gone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

Send me a pm if you want my number people!


----------



## Wyvern

Ok I just got a call from Barley and biltong, they dont think the rain will stop - its apparently heavier there now - so pelaste people pm everyone coming and we will go to Bossa Social Club in Tygerwaterfront - they have a covered smoking area where we are welcome!

http://www.dining-out.co.za/md/Bossa-Social-Cafe-Tygerfalls/3056


----------



## Drmzindec

Have fun guys! Wish i could be there!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

We meet at 12:30 So sorry guys!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern

I hate changing the venue at the last minute but it had to be done unfortunately with our freaky cape town weather - I thought its summer?!

Please spread the word people I am worried someone will drive all the way to paarl to be alone


----------



## Nimatek

Got my bag packed. 

Remember new location everyone. 






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern

And nimatek and I are here

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314

Guys - leaving for the airport. Have an awesome time and take lots of pics!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KB_314

Andre - do you think I can get through a European airport carrying my Reo (on person or at least hand luggage)? 24 hours of traveling - need a rock solid hassle free device so the Reo would've ideal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang

KB_314 said:


> Andre - do you think I can get through a European airport carrying my Reo (on person or at least hand luggage)? 24 hours of traveling - need a rock solid hassle free device so the Reo would've ideal
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Andre says yes no problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nimatek

Thx to all who made it was great to meet everyone! 

Andre thx again for opening my taste buds to tobacco flavours and having a wine and cognac buddy for once! I am super jealous of those reos, I get the appeal now! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Nimatek

Oh and thx all for tasters was really good! Will post some thoughts on pirates grog later. 

And thx again to vapour mountain for the samples and the oak aged ice! 





Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## blujeenz

An enjoyable day chillin with a great folk.
I was amazed at the tiny size of the Reo mini, much smaller than 1920 x 1080 pixels.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Right, you guys need to start uploading pictures!
Major FOMO developing...

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## wiesbang

Was a awesome day with great peoples!
Thank you very much for all my goodies! And the coil building class  I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## wiesbang

I went there with my device and a hand full of flavours and left with this

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre

Great meet, lekker chats, awesome juice testing, good food and drink.....thanks all for quality company....and thanks to @Wyvern for organizing.
Too much enjoying for pictures @Silver.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Wyvern

I will get pictures from everyone. I know @Oupa took some pictures as well as a few others. 

As to what happened it was one of the best first meets I have organized by far. Had a lot of laughs a few bubbles and a few oohs and ahhs about the bubbles from other tables and waiters looking on in amazement when 4 people cover a small area in vape in a few seconds. 

Overall an amazing day with some truly amazing and interesting people. It was great to put some faces to names and to tell @Oupa what he needs to concoct next..... *rusks in coffee* *nudge nudge wink*

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Nice one folks. I am jelly 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

wiesbang said:


> I went there with my device and a hand full of flavours and left with this


Those Kuro coilers are just magic. Before I got one, I could not make a neat coil, for the life of me.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wyvern

I will upload some photos when I am home again 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyvern

In no particular order thanks to @wondergryphon who took the pics . It was really a great great day and loads of fun and such interesting people.

We will do this again in the new year guys - hopefully the weather plays along and we can go to CBC for @Andre 
And @blujeenz I promise next time we will have more 0mg juices as well so that you can have a taste party with us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for uploading the pics @Wyvern - and thanks to Mark for taking them.
FOMO red alert avoided... only just...

I see @Oupa and Chrystel keeping the guru from Koringberg company 

Looks like a cosy great afternoon!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## wiesbang

Wyvern said:


> View attachment 40990
> View attachment 40991
> View attachment 40992
> View attachment 40993
> 
> In no particular order thanks to Mark who took the pics (hes on the other forum). It was really a great great day and loads of fun and such interesting people.
> 
> We will do this again in the new year guys - hopefully the weather plays along and we can go to CBC for @Andre
> And @blujeenz I promise next time we will have more 0mg juices as well so that you can have a taste party with us.


Im the one with the cloud.
Dat Rolo do!!!


----------



## Wyvern

Silver said:


> Thanks for uploading the pics @Wyvern - and thanks to Mark for taking them.
> FOMO red alert avoided... only just...
> 
> I see @Oupa and Chrystel keeping the guru from Koringberg company
> 
> Looks like a cosy great afternoon!


hehe it was a good afternoon, plus you need to speak to @Oupa he has the other photos 

And for some reason when uploading images from my phone they always bomb out at 90%. So had to wait to get in front of my pc

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dayyaan_23

Any meets in cpt happening soon?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

